# Alienware Area-51 ALX



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Hi @ all,

ich bin am überlegen mir einen Alienware Are-51 ALX zu bestellen. Hauptsächlich werde ich den Pc zum spielen benutzen.
Ich würde mich sehr über eure Meinungen der Konfiguration freuen.

Intel® Core™ Core i7-980x (3.33GHz 12MB 6.4GT/sec) 
Dual 2GB ATI® Radeon™ HD 5970 graphics card 
Windows 7 Ultimate (64bit)
12 GB (3 x 4 GB) Tri-Channel-Speicher mit 1.333 MHz 
512GB Solid State Drive Raid 0 "Stripe" Dual HDD - (2x256GB) 
Blu-ray RW-Laufwerk (Blu-ray, DVD und CD lesen und schreiben) 
Soundblaster™ XFi™ Titanium-PCIe-Karte 

Ich hoffe, dass ich einige produktive Feedbacks kommen und könnt ihr mir einen ungefähren 3DMark Wert sagen?


----------



## Erzbaron (22. April 2010)

Ähm, was willst du denn mit dem Rechner spielen? 

Der Rechner ist völlig übertrieben und absolut überteuert ...

Findest du nicht das ein selbst zusammengestellter, deutlich günstigerer Rechner den du vielleicht in 1-2 Jahres mal aufrüstest wesentlich sinnvoller ist?

5500€ ... für einen PC ...


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Gut dann fangen wir mal an...

- Zu teuer
- Durch Dual-GPU entstehen Mikroruckler
- Es gibt fast kein Spiel was von 6 Kernen profitiert

Mein Tipp:

Lass dir einen PC hier im Forum zusammenstellen. Da kommst du günstiger Weg & kannst dir vom restlichen Geld nen schönen Bildschirm sowie ne nette Suround-Anlage & Maus und Tastatur kaufen.


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Schon mal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Der Preis dieses Pcs liegt bei 6500 Euro. Mein letzter Alienware PC lag bei 5500 Euro und den hab ich 2005 bestellt und bis zum heutigen Tage genutzt. 

Ich bin mir bewusst das dies viel Geld ist, aber ich lege einfach viel Wert auf ein schönes Gehäuse und ich gehe zudem mit dem Gedanken da ran, dass der Pc auf jeden Fall wieder 5 Jahre hält. Ist mein Gedankengang so richtig?


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

So wie sich momentan die Technik entwickelt: "Nein!"

Du musst das so sehen:

Bei einem guten PC ist der Flaschenhals zu 90% immer die Grafikkarte...
Diese kann man aber leichter austauschen als einen ganzen PC...

Ob die Alienwaregehäuse wirklich schön sind, darüber kann man auch streiten. Ich persönlich find die nur prollig. Lieber ein edles Lian Li. Die sind wirklich schön.

Wir können dir hier und jetzt einen PC zusammenstellen der max. 1500€ kostet und besser aufrüstbar ist als der Alienware...

Lass dir doch von uns Just for Fun mal eine Konfig zusammenstellen. Nur damit du mal siehst was alles geht....


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Wenn ihr das machen würdet? 

Ich möchte aber auf jeden Fall einen i7980x.


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Das ist ja kein Problem...
Du wirst sehen mit der Konfig die wir dir machen hast du mehr Freude...

So ich fang mal an...

Intel Core i7 980X
Gigabyte X58A-UD7
Corsair Dominator 6GB DDR3-1600 CL7
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5870 Vapor-X 2GB
Soundblaster X-FI Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Serie 7.1 PCI-E
128GB-SSD-SATA
1000GB Samsung SpinPoint F3 (HDD)
Lian Li PC-B70 (case)
Prolimatech Megahalems @ 2x BeQuiet SilentWings USC (CPU-Kühler)
Enermax MODU87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (Gold-NT)
Samsung SH-B083L retail (Blu-Ray-Combo)

So, dazu noch einen schönen 23 Zoll LED von Samsung, eine Razer Mamba & Logitech G19 und wir haben die 6500€ immer noch nicht gesprengt, aber mehr für weniger Geld bekommen. 

PS: Die Preise richten sich je nach Shop. Ein guter Shop ist Mindfactory oder Home of Hardware


----------



## Xrais (22. April 2010)

wenn du ihn selber zusammenstellen läßt ( mit selber/besserer hardware) sparst du trotzdem noch locker 1000-1500€


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

Lametrixx schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das machen würdet?
> 
> Ich möchte aber auf jeden Fall einen i7980x.



zum zocken. das zeigt dass du so gut wie keine ahnung von  rechnern hast


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Ich denke die meisten vergessen trotzdem das Gehäuse. Meiner Meinung nach ist das von Alienware (kein Plastik) auf jeden Fall auch rund 600-700 Euro Wert, oder sehe ich das sooo falsch?

Was geht an der Konfiguration effektiv noch besser?


----------



## Schwini (22. April 2010)

und wenn du hauptsächlich mit dem Rechner zockst, denk ich mal, dass du richtig aufwendige GAmes mit genialer Grafik spielt, wie z.B. Crysis 2 (was noch gar nicht erhältlich ist) und dieses Games bracuhen denk ich mal eine menge Speicherplatz. und dann sind 2 ssd's übertrieben. Also ich würd eine SSD zum booten nehmen und eine grooooße für die anderen Daten, ich denk dann währst beser dran. ^^


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Schau mal etwas hoch, hab dir ne Konfig gemacht...


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

600-700 euro fürn gehäuse? haben wir ne inflation  
das ist ABSOLUT übertuert, nichts anderes. Alienware ist die reinste verarscherei und abzocke die es auf der weiten welt in sachen computern gibt 
ich rate dir dirngenst von alienware ab, lass dir hier einen zusammenstellen, kannste bei alternate.de bestellen die bauen ihn dir zusammen. Und es gibt noch viele andere schöne gehäuse wenn dir das so wichtig ist(versteh zwar net warum aber ok^^)


----------



## Schwini (22. April 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Schau mal etwas hoch, hab dir ne Konfig gemacht...



meinst du damit mich?

hier geht das so schnell, als ich meinem Beitrag geschrieben hab, stand da deine Konfig noch gar nicht, sry.


----------



## Neodrym (22. April 2010)

Ich denk der Herr TE mag uns schön verarschen ...

Allein die Dämliche 512gb SSD .... totally senseless


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> 600-700 euro fürn gehäuse? haben wir ne inflation
> das ist ABSOLUT übertuert, nichts anderes. Alienware ist die reinste verarscherei und abzocke die es auf der weiten welt in sachen computern gibt
> ich rate dir dirngenst von alienware ab, lass dir hier einen zusammenstellen, kannste bei alternate.de bestellen die bauen ihn dir zusammen. Und es gibt noch viele andere schöne gehäuse wenn dir das so wichtig ist(versteh zwar net warum aber ok^^)


 

Nur die Ruhe, des bekommen wir schon hin....

Lass ihn sich doch erst einmal ein bisschen Zeit damit er sich hier über die Thematik informieren kann.

Ich stimme dir zu 100% zu das Alienware ein Blender ist. Aber dennoch sollten wir das möglichste tun, damit Lametrixx einen guten Rechenknecht bekommt oder?


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Ich möchte hier mit Sicherheit keinen "verarschen". Ich habe eben bis jetzt nur sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Alienware gemacht und ich gehe (wie schon geschrieben) mit der Einstellung ran, dass ich einen PC will den ich nicht alle 2 Jahre nachrüsten muss um alle Games auf High zu spielen.

Vielen Dank für die Konfiguration. Ich werde mir die Komponenten nochmal etwas genauer ansehen.

Was würde es denn noch so für "außergewöhnliche" Gehäuse geben?


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Neodrym schrieb:


> Ich denk der Herr TE mag uns schön verarschen ...
> 
> Allein die Dämliche 512gb SSD .... totally senseless


 

Glaubst du er meldet sich hier an nur um uns zu verarschen? 

Ich denke er will wirklich Hilfe haben, und sich bei seinem neuen PC absolut sicher zu sein...

Wenn man nur Fertig-PC´s kennt ist man mit der ganzen Hardware heutzutage überfordert.

Also ich werd ihm gerne helfen.....


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung. 

Ich informiere mich gerne über die neueste Hardware allerdings kenne ich mich da null mit dem Einbau geschweige denn einer richtigen Konfiguration aus.

Bei Alternate kann man sich auch PCs zusammenstellen, denn ich kenne eigentlich niemanden, der mir den PC dann zusammenbauen könnte


----------



## Neodrym (22. April 2010)

Xeon W3550/i7 930
6gb Ram 
1x HD5870 (oder für mehr/lauter/wärmer/bla GTX480)
80GB SSD
1TB+ Sata
EVGA X58 Classfield / Preiswertere Boards ... alá GIGABYTE  GA-X58A-UD5

Fertig ... damit haste in 3 jahren auch noch totale ruhe! 
Den Xeon mit bissl Know How http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html
Übertakten ... Ende im Gelände ...

Viel viel Geld gespart.

Naja .. bin wohl echt mim falschen Fuss heut aufgestanden -.- (bissl grantig heut) i ´m Sorry .. aber iwie wills mir net in den Kopf  wenn man ein wenig Plan hat von PCs (hardware etc.) man kann sich (gerade hier) im Forum sämtliche Konfigurationen anschauen die User hier nutzen (Signaturen) .. da sollte man doch selber fündig werden. Allein die Kategorie "Komplette Rechner zusammenstellen etc." hat einige Threads hier.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

die von alternate bauen dir deinen rechner gegen ca 70 euro fertig zusammen und konfigurieren ihn dir


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Lametrixx schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.
> 
> Ich informiere mich gerne über die neueste Hardware allerdings kenne ich mich da null mit dem Einbau geschweige denn einer richtigen Konfiguration aus.
> 
> Bei Alternate kann man sich auch PCs zusammenstellen, denn ich kenne eigentlich niemanden, der mir den PC dann zusammenbauen könnte


 

Kein Problem...

Ich kann solche Aussagen einfach nicht haben, vorallem nicht wenn jemand höflich um Hilfe bittet....

Also Alternate find ich persönlich zu teuer. Ich weiß das K&M Computer zusammenbaut...


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

das einzige was alienware so teuer macht, ist das gehäuse, dass es sonst nirgendwo einzeln zu kaufen gibt (mittlerweile glaub schon aber zu mondpreisen). Die gehäuse werden ja nicht mal von denen gemacht, sondern von chieftec 
ist also nur das image der firma. Ist wie bei benz, da zahlste (mittlerweile) auch nur noch für den stern auffer haube, und nicht für die qualität ^^

Hardwareversand.de baut auch zusammen.
alternate ist zwar so mit der teuerste PC-Shop, aber immer noch um weiten billiger als alienware 

wenn du n high end system willst, mit dem man lange zeit auskommen wird, dann hab ich mal n bkleines beispiel für dich konfiguriert: http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuilder/circleView.html?cn=1&tn=BUILDERS
das geht auch noch billiger, bei hardwareversand.de kannste noch n bisschen was  sparen 
auf jeden fall besser als bei alienware völlig überteuertes zeugs zu kaufen


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Ich wollte mir einfach mal speziell zu diesem PC einige Meinungen einholen.

Eine Radeon 5970 hätte ich auch noch gerne drin, aber da seh ich das Problem, dass diese nur in wenige Gehäuse passt?!


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

ne, die passt in so gut wie alle big towers. ne 5970 kostet noch ca 200 euro mehr 
ich glaub die meinungen sind ziemlich eindeutig


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Die 5970 hat das Problem mit den Mikrorucklern. Außerdem ist sie viel zu überteuert.

Eine Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X 2GB ist leiser und kühler als die 5970. 

Und falls die Karte iwann mal zu langsam ist, kannst du sie austauschen.


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir dieses Lian Li Gehäuse wenig zusagt. Was würdet ihr mir da noch empfehlen?


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Gehäuse sind meistens Geschmackssache... Schau doch mal durch...

Gute Gehäuse kommen von Lian Li, Antec, Coolermaster, Silverstone (Raven01 & 02), NZXT, Corsair & Lancool


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big Tower - Thermaltake Level 10 Gaming Station VL30001N1Z

Das Teil macht mich richtig an xD


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Lametrixx schrieb:


> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big Tower - Thermaltake Level 10 Gaming Station VL30001N1Z
> 
> Das Teil macht mich richtig an xD


 

Ist zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht mein Fall..^^


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Geschmäcker sind zum Glück unterschiedlich 

Da stell ich mir aber den Einbau sehr schwierig vor, oder?


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Musst ja du nicht machen..^^  Baut doch Alternate zusammen... xD


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Ich muss aber auch daran denken, dass ich das Teil vielleicht irgendwann mal aufrüsten will. Kennt ihr die Lieferzeit von Alternate, wenn ich mir da einen PC zusammen stellen würde?


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Nein leider nicht...

Edit:
Die Frage ist nur ob die Komponenten auch ordentlich gekühlt werden....


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Habe mir jetzt auch mal einen PC bei Alternate zusammen gestellt.

Hier die Daten:
*

2x *ATI Radeon HD5970
*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit
**Intel® Core™ i7-980 Prozessor Extreme Edition
**be quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 1200W*
*Corsair Obsidian 800D*
*OCZ Vertex 2,5" SSD 120 GB
**Buffalo BR-X816U2
**EVGA X58 SLI Classified*
*Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit

Was haltet ihr nun davon? 
*


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

lernst du überhaupt nix? Das system ist einfach VÖLLIGER KÄSE!!!!!!!!!
Du wirst diese hardware nie in deinem leben mit games auslasten können!!!!!!! kauf lieber ab und zu n neues system!!!!!!


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Aber IRGENDWANN wird es doch ausgelastet?!


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

nein  bis irgendeine komponente ausgelastet ist, sind andere schon wieder veraltet. Diese hardware ist ihren preis schlicht und einfach nicht wert!! Schon allein die tatsache, dass directx immer relativ schnell erneuert wird, lässt das system aus dem rahmen fallen. Weil bis die GPU zu schwach ist, ist zwar ne lange zeit vorbei, aber wieder n neues directx  raus. also musst du früher aufrüsten, als die hardware eigentlich stark genug wäre 

ich sag dir jetzt mal was du für ne hardware zum zocken am besten kaufst:
ATI 5870
intel i7 920 oder 930
6-8 BG DDR3 1333 Ram (wenn du auf nummer sicher gehst)
netzteil mit 600 watt (z.b. von beQuiet!)
ne kleine  SSD (80 GB)
ne große normale festplatte mit ca. 1 TB

die restlichen komponenten kannst du dir selber aussuchen, mainboard würd ich von asus nehmen


----------



## Neodrym (22. April 2010)

Das habe ich auf seite 2 schon geschrieben .........


€dit:


> Aber IRGENDWANN wird es doch ausgelastet?!


Irgendwann ist auch dein Käse-System ausgelastet


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

jo, aber anscheinend ist der threadstarter unbelehrbar und interessiert sich gar nicht für was,was wir ihm hier raten!

Ich würde sowieso noch die paar monate warten, bis die Hexacores von AMD rauskommen!


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Natürlich interessiert mich eure Meinung sonst hätte ich mich hier nie registriert und mir den Alienware schon längst bestellt. 

Mal ne frage: was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem ddr3 mit 1600 und 1333? Hab das bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich verstanden.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (22. April 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo, aber anscheinend ist der threadstarter unbelehrbar und interessiert sich gar nicht für was,was wir ihm hier raten!
> 
> Ich würde sowieso noch die paar monate warten, bis die Hexacores von AMD rauskommen!


w0rd.

Ein aktuelles AMD system mit einer HD5870(gtx480) reicht für ALLE spiele auf sehr hoch und 16xaa.
Wieso will der TE das nicht verstehen???
Ein i7 braucht er nicht, außer er will 1-2 fps mehr haben!!!
6500 € für einen PC??? Ja, schön und gut, dass du dir das leisten kannst... aber ist es denn nötig?
was brauchst du 2x 256 gb ssds im raid?
WOW! deine spiele laden anstatt 15 sekunden in 6 sekunden 
2x hd5970?
Spielst du an 6 bildschirmen mit eyefinity?
An deiner stelle würde ich dir schnellstens wissen aneignen. ein 2000€ system + wakü reicht doch aus 

€: so, ich hab einiges überlesen...
du hast sowas von glück, dass du dich hier registriert hast!


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

1600 is schneller als 1333. Aber kaum spürbar 

@FreshStylez: was meinste mit wOrd?


----------



## Marquis (22. April 2010)

Sehr empfehlenswertes Gehäuse: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big Tower - Corsair Obsidian 800D
Dann könntest du auch gleich noch eine Wasserkühlung miteinbinden, das wäre bei dem Preis locker mit drin 

PS: 700 € für ein Thermaltake Gehäuse? No-way!


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

wie gesagt, gehäuse ist geschmackssache. Ich persönlich würd z.B. NIE so viel geld fürn gehäuse ausgeben, allerhöchstens 100 euro. Aber das ist auch schon hart am limit. Für mich muss n gehäuse halt n einigermassen guten airflow erlauben, und nicht kleppern/scheppern. beleuchtung, fenster und son schnick schnack brauch ich nich^^


----------



## Marquis (22. April 2010)

Wenn einem das reicht, aber ich brauch mehr Platz und habe gerne gute Verarbeitung, da wirds bei >100€ eng. 150 - 200 € sollte man schon ausgeben, besonders für einen High-End PC.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

ok. aber das ist nicht das thema!


----------



## FreshStyleZ (22. April 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> 1600 is schneller als 1333. Aber kaum spürbar
> 
> @FreshStylez: was meinste mit wOrd?


ich stimm dir zu!


----------



## AeroX (22. April 2010)

Bei dem Budget wuerd ich auch ne wakue nehmen! (allerdings die Frage wer die zsm baut?!) 
den intel 6 kerner (auch wenn's ein i7 930 auch tun wuerde) ein evga classfield Board (zb das ..le (ka wie das jez heißt) 6gb 1600mhz corsair dominator RAM, ne hd5870 mit 2gb oder ne gtx480 und ne 128gb SSD (villt auch zwei wenn's sich's lohnt im raid(wobei wir hier im thread weit weg sind von 'ob das noetig ist oder ob sich's lohnt) ne 1tb wd oder Samsung. Den Rest in ein Teufel 1a soundsystem 24 oder 26zoll Full hd LED Monitor, g19, mamba joa.. Gehaeuse is geschmackssache.. -> caseking! Gruß


----------



## Kabumm (22. April 2010)

Ich sage mal was dazu, AlienWare.. habe mal selbst gerechnet die 2200€ (hight-end) kriegste einzelteile locker für 1600€ zusammen.. wie gesagt 800€gesparrt..  finger von diesen alienware weg!!!!


----------



## Kezu (22. April 2010)

Ich würde dir raten da es dir nur ums Spielen geht 
einen i5 oder phenom 2 x4 965 c3 zu nehmen wenn die in Spielen ausgelastet sind hilft bei guter Optimierung vielleicht noch Gultown aber da kann ich dir nichts genaueres sagen da meine Glas kugel in Reperatur ist und Optimierung in Spielen eh recht lange braucht.
Ich würd den Rechner so zusammenstellen:
GPU: HD 5870 2GB (Reicht für full hd keine mikroruckler, recht leise im vergleich zu NV 2 würde ich nur nehmen wenn du in 2XXX auf 1XXX speilst ansonsten sinnfrei, 2 Hd 5970 da wirds zwar etwas dauern bis die SPiele nicht mehr laufen aber mit Quad Crossfire gibts Mikroruckeln bis 60 fps garantiert dazu  )
Beim Gehäuse musst du schauen was die gefällt  es ist schließlich dein Geschmack
Cpu: Phenom 2 x4 965 C3 / i5 750 die reichen beide für nur Spiele aus wenn du Bild/Videoberarbeitung machst lohnt sich ein i7 920 D0 
Mobo: Bei Asus, Gigabyte Msi asrock gits gute Mobos musst halt wissen was für Ausstatung du brauchst. 
RAM: 4 GB von Corsair / Gskill /GEIL/ Kingston wobei günstige 2 x 2 Gb Module reichen 
SSD intel Postville 80 GB für Os, Opera etc
1.5 TB F3 von Samsung -> Spiele Musik etc
Wenn du es brauchst empfiehlt sich ein Retail BLu-RAy Laufwerk allerdings wenn du Surround SOund hast solltest du das günstigere und Cyberlink Powerdvd extra kaufen

Das gesparte Geld kannst du z.B dazu verwenden dir einen neuen TV zu kaufen wo BLu-Ray Spaß macht, SOund system , Monitor , Wakü, Spiele vielleicht auch alles zusammen xD
trotzdem hoffe ich das dir klar geworden ist das man keine 5000€ für einen Spiele Pc bezahlen muss mit dem man auf max grafik zocken kann dann kauft man sich halt irgendwann mal eine neue Grafikkarte dann reicht der Pc auch wieder ne Zeit da viele Spiele Cpu limitiert sind 
mfg


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

wie oft denn noch: ne 5970 ist schon übertrieben. Aber wie man nur ernsthaft an 5970 om CF denken kann? also diejenigen gehören ja eingesperrt 
P.S.: man kann das übrige geld notfalls auch sparen, und nicht gleich in andere sachen stecken die man gar nicht braucht. Sparen hat noch niemanden umgebracht


----------



## Lametrixx (22. April 2010)

Ich danke euch allen vor eure Ratschläge.

Ich werde mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, aber defintiv wird es bei mir nicht klappen einen PC selbst zusammen zu bauen d.h. ich muss mir einen konfigurieren. Fragt sich nur noch wo?

Alternate finde ich schon recht interesant...Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Alternativen parat?

Vielen Dank


Lametrixx

wakü hat der alienware


----------



## Kabumm (22. April 2010)

Ähm.. gibt es nicht bei euch ne pc shop?  oder im umgebung?


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

alternate macht n guten dienst 
hardwareversand.de kann ich dir auch empfehlen.


----------



## iKnow (22. April 2010)

Bei Alienware zahlt man auch nur noch für die Marke. Mehr nicht.
Was die teilweise für Systeme zu ungeheuer hohen Preisen "verkaufen", ist echt ein Witz! Lächerlich, eigentlich.


----------



## labernet (22. April 2010)

einen kleinen zusatz bezüglich mikrorucklern.

ich ab jetzt seit gestern eine 5970 und muss sagen, dass ich keine mikroruckler bekomme (kann evtl auch sein, dass ich weit über 30fps liege inzwischen bei bad company 2)

ansonsten kann ich sagen dass, wenn man das geld ausgeben will, eine dieser karten bestimmt nicht zu übertrieben ist.

was die abwärme angeht: max 77°C bei 90%+ auslastung auf beiden gpu's mit moderater lautstärke (nicht wahrnehmbar mit headset oder guter boxenlautstärke)


aber ansonsten muss ich den anderen recht geben: alienware ist hoffnungslos überteuert und es einfach nicht wert.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2010)

für alle die das mit den microrucklern immer noch nicht checken: diese microruckler kommen nur bei niegriger FPS Zahl (unter 30 ) vor. mit einer 5970 wirst du so gut wie nie unter 30 FPS kommen, egal welches spiel 
und unter 30 FPS ruckelt das bild auch so, da machen die microruckler auch nix mehr schlimmer. Das ganze thema microruckler ist bei den heutigen leistungsstarken karten fürn arsch, weil es irrelevant ist!


----------



## labernet (22. April 2010)

ja wie ich geschrieben hab, ich werd wohl weit drüber liegen.

ausser metro 2033 was richtig heftig ist was grafikkarten leistung zieht.


derzeit auch am überlegen aufzurüsten (cpu, ram, board) aber muss mal schaun wie sich die 5970 schlägt


----------



## Veriquitas (22. April 2010)

Ich hab nicht alles gelesen aber für das Geld bekommst du 4 Pcs mit denen du alles Zocken kannst auf High. Wenn du wirklich das Geld ausgeben willst, hol dir 4 um Kollegen einzuladen und zu zocken. Oder überleg dir was fürs Overklocking Wasserkühlung und bench mal ordentlich oder keine Ahnung. Aber das würde ich niemals ausgeben für den Mist ,mit denm geld kannste so manch anderes in dem bereich anstellen.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (22. April 2010)

Alienware = Dell
Alienware Gehäuse = Ebay
Und wenn du für 3000 Euro Teile kaufst, findest im Forum bestimmt einen fähigen Bastler der für 2000 Euro ( ), dir das Ding zusammenpfrimmelt inklusive Wakü


----------



## Veriquitas (22. April 2010)

Lametrixx schrieb:


> Ich danke euch allen vor eure Ratschläge.
> 
> Ich werde mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, aber defintiv wird es bei mir nicht klappen einen PC selbst zusammen zu bauen d.h. ich muss mir einen konfigurieren. Fragt sich nur noch wo?
> 
> ...



Btw bei Alternate zu bestellen würd ich dir abraten, die schicken dir auch gebrauchte Teile und nehmen sie nicht wieder zurück mit der Begründung:,,Mechanisch beschädigt durch den Kunden´´ gab schon öfters solche Fälle. Die Lieferung ist sehr schnell aber bei Reklamation kannste vergessen die haben mir ein Mainboard mit kaputten Pins geschickt welches auch noch andere Gebrauchsspuren hatte. Kug woanders wie gesagt Lieferung ist problemlos aber Reklamation ist ********. Da haste nur Ärger meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Torr Samaho (23. April 2010)

Neodrym schrieb:


> Das habe ich auf seite 2 schon geschrieben .........
> 
> 
> €dit:
> Irgendwann ist auch dein Käse-System ausgelastet




ich krieg nen krampf vor lachen... käse-system  

lametrix, angenommen du hast ein budget von insgesamt 6000 €, mit welchem du 6 jahre auskommen willst. du kannst dir alle 2 jahre einen rechner für 2000 € kaufen , mit welchem du immer aktuell bist. oder heute das ganze geld in ein bonzengerät stecken, das am ende seiner laufzeit völlig veraltet ist. mit der ersten variante ("günstiger aber öfter") hast du sicher mehr spaß.


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2010)

Also....

Diese Konfig ist wirklich High-End. Außerdem kann man sie gut aufrüsten, wenn es mal seine sollte.
Bevor wieder iwelche Fragen kommen: Der I7 980X war ein ausdrücklicher Wunsch des Threaderstellers! 

Intel Core i7 980X
Gigabyte X58A-UD7
Corsair Dominator 6GB DDR3-1600 CL7
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5870 Vapor-X 2GB
Soundblaster X-FI Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Serie 7.1 PCI-E
128GB-SSD-SATA
1000GB Samsung SpinPoint F3 (HDD)
Prolimatech Megahalems @ 2x BeQuiet SilentWings USC (CPU-Kühler)
Enermax MODU87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (Gold-NT)
Samsung SH-B083L retail (Blu-Ray-Combo)

Fehlt nur noch ein Gehäuse, aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache....

Von dem restlichen Geld kannste dir ja ne schöne Maus, Tastatur, Teufel-System, Sennheiser-Headset & einen LED-Monitor kaufen....


----------



## Lametrixx (23. April 2010)

Hi @ all,

also Alienware hat sich jetzt wirklich für mich erledigt. Vielen Dank für deine Konfiguration - hört sich gut an!

Werde mich heute im Laufe des Tages noch ein bißchen auf Alternate umsehen.


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2010)

Lametrixx schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> also Alienware hat sich jetzt wirklich für mich erledigt. Vielen Dank für deine Konfiguration - hört sich gut an!
> 
> Werde mich heute im Laufe des Tages noch ein bißchen auf Alternate umsehen.


 

Freut mich zu hören... 

Falls es Fragen gibt nur her damit...


----------



## Lametrixx (23. April 2010)

Was würdest du mir jetzt empfehlen? PC auf einer Seite konfigurieren oder selbst zusammen bauen? Ich befürchte, dass das mit dem selbst zusammenbauen leider nichts wird, also was sind noch alternativen, außer alternate wo man eine große Auswahl hat.


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2010)

Da gibts noch K&M, Atelco

Aus welcher Stadt kommst du denn?


----------



## Lametrixx (23. April 2010)

Ich komme aus der nähe von Nürnberg. Hast du meine PM erhalten?


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2010)

Lametrixx schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der nähe von Nürnberg. Hast du meine PM erhalten?


 

PN hab ich, antwort müsste auch schon da sein...


----------



## AeroX (23. April 2010)

Die Zusammenstellung von painkiller ist schon ziemlich gut! Wuerde allerdings Nr andere soundkarte nehmen hoere nicht viel gutes ueber die Creative. Lieber eine von asus. Ich wuerd dann gleich noch ein schicken Monitor mitbestellen  24" oder sowas ich die Richtung! Gruß


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. April 2010)

@<<Painkiller>>: wieso rätst du ihm zum 980X? das ist der größte schrott den ich jegelsen hab, sry is aber so!den prozessor braucht kein zocker, und sonst auch niemand!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ich zweifel langsam echt daran, ob hier jemand wirklick kompetenz hat um ein solides gutes zockersystem zusammen zu stellen....


----------



## Xrais (23. April 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @<<Painkiller>>: wieso rätst du ihm zum 980X? das ist der größte schrott den ich jegelsen hab, sry is aber so!den prozessor braucht kein zocker, und sonst auch niemand!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ich zweifel langsam echt daran, ob hier jemand wirklick kompetenz hat um ein solides gutes zockersystem zusammen zu stellen....




mein gott ,hör mal auf dich hier so aufzubauen und leuten zu zeigen was richtig und was falsch ist  
ein porsche braucht auch niemand und trotzdem gibt es ihn zu genüge - oder würdest du der person auch nur ein normalo auto empfehlen ? immer diese belehrer und besserwisser , einfach kotz reitz hoch zehn   , wenn er eine lange lebensdauer haben will ohne gleich wieder in einem jahr die cpu zu wechseln soll er doch den 980X nehmen , man sollte nicht immer versuchen  seinen standpunkt auf andere  zu übertragen


----------



## Kabumm (23. April 2010)

danke pain für deine mühe.


In nürnberg?  müssten eig pc shop geben, den musst du versand nicht bezahlen nur zur info


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @<<Painkiller>>: wieso rätst du ihm zum 980X? das ist der größte schrott den ich jegelsen hab, sry is aber so!den prozessor braucht kein zocker, und sonst auch niemand!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ich zweifel langsam echt daran, ob hier jemand wirklick kompetenz hat um ein solides gutes zockersystem zusammen zu stellen....



Zum 10ten und letzten mal! DER PROZZI WAR WUNSCH DES THREADERSTELLERS.... UND NICHT MEINE EMPFEHLUNG....   

Wenn es sein Wunsch ist, richte ich mich dannach.... 

Also stell gefälligst nicht meine Kompetenz in Frage.... 

So das musste mal raus... 





> danke pain für deine mühe.
> 
> 
> In nürnberg?  müssten eig pc shop  geben, den musst du versand nicht bezahlen nur zur info



Sowas mach ich gerne... Ich versuch halt einfach nur zu helfen, und die Wünsche der Leute zu respektieren...


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. April 2010)

na dann, wenn du so ne kompetenz hast, solltest du ihm von der CPU abraten  is nix gegen dich persönlich  ich möchte nur verhindern, dass jemand hier unnötig viel geld ausgibt, was er mal für was anderes brauchen kann .
Und an den Themenstarter: wenn du dir n bisschen wissen aneignen würdest, dann würdest du einsehen dass der 980X vplliger blödsinn für dein sys ist! Ich kann nicht mehr als dir dringend davon abzuraten, aber schlussendlich musst du entscheiden, ob du dein geld zum fenster raus werfen willst(ruf aber vorher an dass ich drunter stehen kann )


----------



## Marcus80 (23. April 2010)

@CPU-GPU 
Sowas is echt unterste schublade!!!  

@Xrais 
das sehe ich genauso


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. April 2010)

In Nürnbersch gibt´s nen K&M, die dir das Teil zusammenschrauben kann.
Kmelektronik.de: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks zu günstigen Preisen

Da kannst auch die Gehäuse anschauen, hier zählt ja auch oftmals die "Haptik".

Und die Config von Painkiller rockt auf jeden Fall, lass dich von dem Schwätzer "CPU-GPU" nicht verunsichern, wenn du dem seine Beiträge sonst so anschaust, können sich gerne mal die Fußnägel nach oben rollen.
Zum zocken alleine würde aber definitv ein i7-930 oder wenn´s ganz brachial sein muss 950/960 reichen,
6 Kerne skalieren fast nur mit rendering/Video- und Bildbearbeitung.

Btw: Als Betriebssystem min. Windows 7 x64 Home Premium wählen!

Und die Creative Soundcard ist für Zocker die bessere Wahl, für Musikliebhaber eher die ASUS.


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> na dann, wenn du so ne kompetenz hast, solltest du ihm von der CPU abraten  is nix gegen dich persönlich  ich möchte nur verhindern, dass jemand hier unnötig viel geld ausgibt, was er mal für was anderes brauchen kann .
> Und an den Themenstarter: wenn du dir n bisschen wissen aneignen würdest, dann würdest du einsehen dass der 980X vplliger blödsinn für dein sys ist! Ich kann nicht mehr als dir dringend davon abzuraten, aber schlussendlich musst du entscheiden, ob du dein geld zum fenster raus werfen willst(ruf aber vorher an dass ich drunter stehen kann )




Sorry, hab des dann falsch verstanden...  

Ich möcht auch verhindern das jemand unnötig viel Geld ausgibt...

Ich hab ihm auch gesagt das der 980X nix bringt, aber mehr als reden kann ich auch nicht....

Daher hab ich mich damit abgefunden....


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. April 2010)

na gut, wie gesagt is seine entscheidung. wird er aber wohl schnell bereuen so viel geld ausgegeben zu haben 
am besten wärs sowieso noch zu warten bis die Hexas von AMD da sind, aber is alles nur meine gut gemeinte empfehlung, annehmen muss man sie selber 
@Marcus80: was ist unterste schublade?jemanden vor einem fehlekauf zu bewahren? da hab ich abere ne andere auffassung von der redewendung


----------



## AeroX (23. April 2010)

Jez mal wieder @ topic. Die zusammenstellung von painkiller kannste eig so bestellen mMn nach. Wenn du den 980x willst dann bestell ihn dir & wie oft schon gesagt ein 930 tuts auch  aber wie weiter oben schon schrieb, wuerd ich halt Nr asus soundkarte reinstecken anstatt der Creative.. 
@ wegen dem Case haste da schon was passendes gefunden? Einfach mal bei caseking gucken, die haben die aktuellsten da  
Gruß

edit:mal voll zu langsam


----------



## Marcus80 (23. April 2010)

@CPU-GPU

"*Der* *Ton* *macht* *die* *Musik" 
*


----------



## Wadde (23. April 2010)

Wie wärs mit Atelco in Nürnberg, ist in der nähe von Mediamarkt?Atelco und Hardwareversand sind eig. der gleiche Laden, der beweis: Schau ins Impressum.


----------

